# Bitmap 2 Vector (Flash Tutorial).



## cheetah (May 8, 2005)

This tutorial is to convert simple bitmaps to fully editable vector art in 5 easy steps.
*It Can be used with Flash 3 and later versions.*

In response to Vicky's art here >> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19863

*Sample Art*
*img132.echo.cx/img132/729/asoka28uu.jpg


*img132.echo.cx/img132/2416/rani72sb.jpg


1. Open a new file in flash. ( File>>New)

2. Import the picture file (File>>Import )

3. Goto Modify menu and choose Trace Bitmap.

4. Use the Trace Bitmap dialog box to adjust the settings when converting your bitmap to a vector.

*Normal Settings:- *
-----------------------
Color Threshold = 100

Minimum Area = 8 Pixels.

Curve Fit = Normal

Corner = Normal

-----------------------

The setting in the threshold field can be changed from 0 to 500.

Minimum Area setting determines the pixel size of the shapes created by each tracing, and the Curve Fit determines how Flash approximates the curves in the image. If you choose Very Smooth, for example, Flash draws long smooth lines in the curved areas of the image. Leave the settings at their defaults (if your image doesn't look right, you can choose Undo and change them)

After you apply the trace bitmap command, press escape to deselect the image.

You can now save or export the file through, File>>Export.

*The same thing can be done manually by edge tracing  but its a very hard procedure.*

Manually ,it goes through these steps :-
*img181.echo.cx/img181/5784/stages3cx.gif


----------



## vysakh (May 8, 2005)

GTA 3  

nice tutorial anyway
wanted to try one of these


----------



## cheetah (May 8, 2005)

What GTA 3.
Man i just said that cos these people were comparing it with GTA 3 movies so i posted....Lol on these sick ppl..

Watch before posting...


----------



## vysakh (May 8, 2005)

it was me who started this gta3 fuss


----------



## sms_solver (May 9, 2005)

Corel Trace 12 is very useful sw for converting bitmap into vectors.

I will post my work few days later.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 9, 2005)

not only corel trace 12 but also Illustrator CS2


----------

